# Poppy Field Sunset - Poll, which one?



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey all, finally found a Poppy Field and went there for sunset last night - didn't have tripod with me (was in other car, doh!) so these were shot with high ISO handheld

Can't decide between the two, like the sky in #2 but also the face on poppies in #1 - so which one is your pick? thanks

#1










#2










5D2, 17-40, LEE 0.6 + 0.9 Hard Grads

Thanks!

drew


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Photoshop is the answer! Blend the two you like and bingo!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Brazo said:


> Photoshop is the answer! Blend the two you like and bingo!


Exactly what i was going to suggest!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Not much in it, but two stands out a bit more to me, Drewster. 

Great pics either way.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Two for me Drew. The poppy grouping draws the eye through the image to the sunset better. 

Though I would be happy with either.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

First one all the way. Like a scene in shaving Ryan's privates.....I.....mean....l., well you know


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

poppies look a bit droopy in second so I prefer the first, sky is fine too


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Number two for me drew. Better lighting and the sky is fantastic.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for voting and the lovely comments 

drew


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

number one for me, i prefer the look that the poppys are more evenly spread in that feild than number 2


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Number 2 has a better dynamic range so that would be my pick. Both very nice! But number too has better natural lighting


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Picture two for me, the sun sits at a natural crossroad in the picture, which works in my organised mind


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks for voting all, went with #1 in the end as the poppies are better

cheers

drew


----------

